# Strength and Weakness of your team



## paddlin samurai (Jul 2, 2011)

i try and keep up with all the teams in the SEC but sometimes the magazines dont tell the whole story so lets hear the strength and weakness of your team.  Will u go bowling and will u beat your arch rival?

I will let Gin give u his unbias opinion on the gamecocks...just kiddin...i think.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 2, 2011)

The Gators are in such flux right now it's just impossible to say. I have concerns about the O-line, QB, and receivers. 

The defense should be a strength, but again new system and too many unknowns.  We have enough talent to win the East, but can we? SC and UGa have the talent to do that also.

I have never gone into a season where so little is known about state of the Gators.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 2, 2011)

For UGA, the strength will be the defensive front seven, the weakness, CMR.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 2, 2011)

*Gamecocks*

OL continues to be our question mark.  It was a much improved OL last year but Lattimore made it better.  When Marcus was out of the game the unit is only average.  We lost a couple of Seniors, however, there were a lot of underclassmen platooned last year for experience.  Incoming prep school transfer AJ Cann (prior 5 star) and freshmen Brandon Shell (nephew of hall of famer Art Shell) show that USC continues to build on the OL gap.  They already have 2 rivals top 25 lineman commits for this recruiting class as well.

QB won't be a controversy unless Garcia cannot keep his nose clean and stay focused through the rest of the summer.  Shaw needs one more year in the oven and Tanner McEvoy has everyones attention as a true freshman.

Defense will actually be BETTER than last year which is really scary for the rest of the SEC.  The secondary is deep and now experienced with some great incoming talent.  Linebacking is improved but still the weakest part of the SC defense.  In my opinion we have some issues with speed and lateral pursuit in the LB corps.  Defensive line is probably one of the best in the country, and that is before you factor in Clowney.

Special teams- our kick and coverage was much improved last year...but we still could not return kicks for long game breakers.  Spurrier has indicated this was an area of focus but I have heard that story before.

As always the early game with UGA will be a keystone game to our season.  Win that and we have a somewhat favorable schedule.  Tough road games at Arky and an improved Miss state will insure we are at least a one loss team.

We win all our home games this year (Navy, Vandy, Auburn, Kentucky, Florida, Citadel and Clemsux)

Road games have historically been our demise.  I think we can finally win again in Athens and we beat ECU, MSU, Tenn (because we have a buy week before)...but we lose at arky and that is a later season game and dings us in the poles.

I will predict we go 11-1 and play again in the seccg.  Cant predict that game because won't know who we would play.  The west is strong again but win or lose I think 2 teams from the SEC will get BCS bids.  So I have USC in a BCS game for the first time this year.

But everything above dies in athens if we don't get that win.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 2, 2011)

Iam curious about the Dawgs and Gator offenses- seems like last year they were alittle down.  Who are the playmakers on offense and defense?  In years past i could name at least two of them for each team but honestly i can name Murray and thats it.  Has Charlie created any excitement for the Gators and is Bobo going to open it up or go back to smash mouth football with the big line.


----------



## gin house (Jul 2, 2011)

The o line could be a weakness but as easily it could mesh well with some great talent and be very good,   guess we'll find out which in the second game of the year.   The qb spot should be decent but with garcia, who knows?  Its reported that he has been working hard and focused on football but ive heard that a few times too many.  To me the weakness of the team is the linebackers, were not that great and have little depth at the position.  The secondary is very good IF they can get it together, very talented at cb and safety and quality depth but the depth is very unexperienced.  The strenth of USC obviuously is the rb Marcus lattimore and the wr alshon jeffrey, both will be heisman candidates and the defensive line should be one if not the best in the land.  Devin taylor made first team sec as a sophmore(should be top 15 pick in next years draft).  Kelcy Quarles is a juco player thats from around the house.......He will make a name fast.  Too many to mention on the D line that are great and Clowney should come in from time to time in pass situations to rush the passer.  Special teams is a big questionmark, Weve been horrible for a long time but the new coach has a great track record with ST so im excited to see what happens and with one of the fastest players in college football(demire byrd) taking the kick back that has me excited too. If we can pay attention to the details and execute it should be a good season.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 2, 2011)

Strengths: RB, Safety, DLine, OLine

Weakness: QB, LB

Horrendous: Corners


----------



## Crimson (Jul 2, 2011)

Strengths: 0-line, linebackers, secondary, running back, schedule, kick and punt returns
Weakness: Kicking game (punting & kicking), wr's, d-line
Push: qb (i think we will upgrade big time actually w/ either mcarron or sims, i was never a fan of gmac, but i will call it a draw because of the inexperience)


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 2, 2011)

O-Line, RB's, LB's and secondary are definite strengths.
WR's will be very good, we'll miss JJ for sure, but don't discount Maze and Hanks, tight end is a "?".
D-line should be good, maybe very good, scheme will have lots to do with that.
QB's...have the skills, just very little experience, I think we'll be fine there as well.
Kicking game is a definite weakness.
BAMA will be noticeably improved over last season, barring injuries, focus and motivation should not be an issue, and the big play bug that got us (secondary) last season should be tamed if not squashed.
Schedule is favorable, but there are some distinct land mines ahead.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> The o line could be a weakness but as easily it could mesh well with some great talent and be very good,   guess we'll find out which in the second game of the year.   The qb spot should be decent but with garcia, who knows?  Its reported that he has been working hard and focused on football but ive heard that a few times too many.  To me the weakness of the team is the linebackers, were not that great and have little depth at the position.  The secondary is very good IF they can get it together, very talented at cb and safety and quality depth but the depth is very unexperienced.  The strenth of USC obviuously is the rb Marcus lattimore and the wr alshon jeffrey, both will be heisman candidates and the defensive line should be one if not the best in the land.  Devin taylor made first team sec as a sophmore(should be top 15 pick in next years draft).  Kelcy Quarles is a juco player thats from around the house.......He will make a name fast.  Too many to mention on the D line that are great and Clowney should come in from time to time in pass situations to rush the passer.  Special teams is a big questionmark, Weve been horrible for a long time but the new coach has a great track record with ST so im excited to see what happens and with one of the fastest players in college football(demire byrd) taking the kick back that has me excited too. If we can pay attention to the details and execute it should be a good season.




Gin,

I doubt we end up with 2 heisman candidates...depending on who has the better year I would see marcus first and alshon second.  WR that don't do kick returns seldom are in the heisman hunt.  We will be lucky to get one candidate and it should be Latti...


----------



## gin house (Jul 2, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Gin,
> 
> I doubt we end up with 2 heisman candidates...depending on who has the better year I would see marcus first and alshon second.  WR that don't do kick returns seldom are in the heisman hunt.  We will be lucky to get one candidate and it should be Latti...



  Marcus was a candidate as a freshman last year, he was on the list.  Alshon should make the list this year as well, we knew what he was but now others know....hes as good or better than blackmon or broyles(the only two wr's rated higher)  I bet both make the list this year irish.  I do agree on the order,  Marcus first and Alshon later.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jul 3, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Strengths: RB, Safety, DLine, OLine
> 
> Weakness: QB, LB
> 
> Horrendous: Corners



I'm putting my faith in Stephen Morris and I hope Jacory is done.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 3, 2011)

AJC did alittle article about the Dawgs WR- we might see some freshmen in their rotation.  Bama i think will take the west unless they have a meltdown at QB.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 3, 2011)

For us, it is complicated.  Because we really do not have many strengths with our almost 40 departures....

Strengths - Coaching staff, talent level, Offensive scheme.

Weaknesses,  NO experience.  Depth at DL could be an issue too.  We have tons of talent but a lot of it has not taken many or any snaps.

QB - We should be OK.  Trotter has been in the system for a few years and has played well when he has played.  Gus will taylor the systme to him and I dont have a lot of reservations about him

Running game, should be good.  Our OL has three new starters but we have good blocking schemes and good backs.

Passing game - Not sure.  Blake and Lutz are fantastic.  I am hearing great things about Sammie Coates.   I know Benton is slated to play a lot but I have not confidence in him at this point.

Defensive Line should be good.  I expect the DL and Defensive ends to be nasty.  Nosa, Corry and Craig Sanders should all be strong at DE.  Whitiker in the middle will be fine.  

Secondary - Who knows?  Lots of new talent there and the word from practice is they are doing fantastic.   It cant be much worse than last year.

Special Teams.  Should be good but we have a new punter and kicker.   WE will have lots of big time talent playing on special teams as we usually do.


Schedule - You have to be kidding me.   Not a great year for the schedule we have.


----------



## gin house (Jul 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> For us, it is complicated.  Because we really do not have many strengths with our almost 40 departures....
> 
> Strengths - Coaching staff, talent level, Offensive scheme.
> 
> ...



 Im not at all an auburn fan but this is an accurate post from what i have see, very young but extremely talent team with little experience but top notch coaching.  Probably gonna be a tough year for auburn but the next few years they will be back with the talent level brought in.  Sammie Coates is gonna be awesome.....I hate hes a tiger but this kid is gonna be off the charts, cant wait to see him bloom.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 4, 2011)

My biggest concern (for Bama) is QB; We have a healthy competition for the position but the 2 front runners (Sims and McCarron) are inexperienced.

Next concern is receivers, I'm hoping that Duran Carter will fill that "big" receiver spot left vacant by Julio; I like the tall, prototypical type receivers.

Special teams were not great last year, we need a lot of improvement on all STs.

RBs, we are statcked.  Hoping that last year's experience will help the DBs, a lot of skills but just inexperienced last year.  LBs and DL should be very strong as well as OL.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 4, 2011)

David Mills said:


> My biggest concern (for Bama) is QB; We have a healthy competition for the position but the 2 front runners (Sims and McCarron) are inexperienced.
> 
> Next concern is receivers, I'm hoping that Duran Carter will fill that "big" receiver spot left vacant by Julio; I like the tall, prototypical type receivers.
> 
> ...



I'm with you on the Carter thing.  I think he is going to be pretty good.  Phil Steele has him as a 2nd team all SEC.  Go figure.  I don't like Hanks.  He couldn't find the 1st down marker with a seeing eye dog.

Kick and punt returns have to be better.  Trent can blow it up on kick returns and D hart or Maze will be better on punts than Julio.  I love Julio but I can't understand why they had him returning punts.  

I'm not worried a bit about the qb situation.  I think we throw more picks, but make many, many more big plays and give up less sacks.  

All in all, I like this team and I have higher expecations than last year, but you never know.


----------



## x-mark (Jul 4, 2011)

Uga strengths.......D-line, LB's and our QB.

Weakness'........O-line(depth not Quality), CMR, BOBO and McClendon.

Unknowns..... Recievers, RB's, Secondary and Grantham.

I think all the unknowns will become strengths and our weakness' will continue to prevent an SEC championship.

I agree with SRV....Our defensive front 7 will be as good as any.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 4, 2011)

What is UGA's secondary looking like?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> What is UGA's secondary looking like?



Bad.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 4, 2011)

The strength for the Jackets is going to be the a backs.  Were pretty deep and talented there.  They just have to hold on to the ball.  I also think well be fine at BB and even think well be ok at QB.  Tevin actually played pretty well in his role last year.  He most definitely was not the reason we lost games.

The weaknesses, until they prove me otherwise, are in defense, mainly the DL.  We are also young in the secondary, but I think that is also our most talented group.

In the end, the offense is probably going to score enough to win games again.  It will be on the D's shoulder.  Early reports are that the defense looks much better in this second year in Groh's 3-4.  Only time will tell.  Hurry up, September 1, 7:30 PM.


----------



## gin house (Jul 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Bad.



   Why?  Im not that familiar with Uga players but ogletree seems to be getting the hype.  Rambo, Granted the uga fans trashtalked him last season was one of the top tacklers on the team with Houston and Dent.  He also tied for the lead in interceptions with three last season.   Why do you think the secondary is bad?  I really dont know much about them but am curious.  I read where Jarvis Jones was a USC transfer,  which USC?


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 4, 2011)

one glaring weakness for the gators is in running back. never had a need for one untill now with the pro style offense. gillisly (sp) is good, but he hasn't had to carry the load. our offense did get an upgrade with emanual doody (moody) graduating.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> Why?  Im not that familiar with Uga players but ogletree seems to be getting the hype.  Rambo, Granted the uga fans trashtalked him last season was one of the top tacklers on the team with Houston and Dent.  He also tied for the lead in interceptions with three last season.   Why do you think the secondary is bad?  I really dont know much about them but am curious.  I read where Jarvis Jones was a USC transfer,  which USC?



Ogletree is a linebacker.  Does not help us at db.

Rambo is so overrated it is sad.  I personally don't want a db being one of our leading tacklers.  Because that usually means they are running people down from behind.  That was definitely the case with Rambo.

Boykin and Smith are super athletic but for defensive players, it doesn't matter that they made three or four big plays if they each gave up three or four times that.  it's those missed plays that kill you.

Jarvis Jones is a linebacker, not a db.

He played for Pete Carroll as a true freshman and saw a good bit of playing time.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Rambo is so overrated it is sad.
> .



I agree.  In my opinion


Rambo for UGA = Neiko Thorpe at Auburn...

Neiko did not get the nickname "Toast" for nothing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I agree.  In my opinion
> 
> 
> Rambo for UGA = Neiko Thorpe at Auburn...
> ...



Bryan Evans was toast for us.  Rambo just seems like he's more interested in running his mouth than anything else.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Bryan Evans was toast for us.  Rambo just seems like he's more interested in running his mouth than anything else.



The boy has the tools to be a bad man on the field. That being said he needs a attitude adjustment to get to that point. Hopefully he will turn it around. And yes Bryan Evans could run with the wind, but he could not have covered my grandma in her prime. I cringed when he was on the field everyone this side of the planet knew who their QB was gonna pick on. I toasted a beer when he moved on.....


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Jul 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> I read where Jarvis Jones was a USC transfer,  which USC?



The good one, sorry couldn't resist. Go Dawgs.


----------



## gin house (Jul 4, 2011)

WilcoSportsman said:


> The good one, sorry couldn't resist. Go Dawgs.



 Its all good  I'll let you have that one.  Which dogs are you refering to?  The good ones from miss st that whooped UGa last season?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 4, 2011)

marcus will introduce the real USC to Jones...as jones is laying on his back calling for his mama, Marcus will help him up and point him to the direction of the Jawja bench... and lets not talk about the hit Marcus took in the bowl game...haha


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Paddlin' I don't think that scenario is very likely. I don't think Lattimore is gonna enjoy meeting JJ or Ogletree that day.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Jul 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> Its all good  I'll let you have that one.  Which dogs are you refering to?  The good ones from miss st that whooped UGa last season?



 Uga had a down year last year and the year before, tell us something we don't know and those dogs from Miss. State played Auburn a heck of a lot closer than the Gamecocks did in the SEC Championship game.


----------



## gin house (Jul 4, 2011)

WilcoSportsman said:


> Uga had a down year last year and the year before, tell us something we don't know and those dogs from Miss. State played Auburn a heck of a lot closer than the Gamecocks did in the SEC Championship game.



 yep, And usc whipped clemson, the team that took auburn to the wire.  We lost by 7 to auburn i think in the first meeting.  We lost to kentucky, auburn barely got by kentucky and uga beat kentucky.   We walked on Tenn who pretty much had Lsu beat till the last play with a stupiud move of too many on the field and the ones that came in were on the other side of the field from the play.  Any team can lose at anytime in the sec......Ive came to that realization.  But.........we got thrashed by auburn but we played in Atl last year and two of our losses are to an undefeated national championship team.......Im not gonna whine too much.   We could have lost to central florida or central international florida or central high....whoever they were


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> marcus will introduce the real USC to Jones...as jones is laying on his back calling for his mama, Marcus will help him up and point him to the direction of the Jawja bench... and lets not talk about the hit Marcus took in the bowl game...haha





Jarvis Jones played as a freshman at USC when they were pulling in more talent than probably anybody in the country.

All I can say is, I don't envy Lattimore if he thinks he's going to run over Jarvis or Alec Ogletree.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> yep, And usc whipped clemson, the team that took auburn to the wire.  We lost by 7 to auburn i think in the first meeting.  We lost to kentucky, auburn barely got by kentucky and uga beat kentucky.   We walked on Tenn who pretty much had Lsu beat till the last play with a stupiud move of too many on the field and the ones that came in were on the other side of the field from the play.  Any team can lose at anytime in the sec......Ive came to that realization.  But.........we got thrashed by auburn but we played in Atl last year and two of our losses are to an undefeated national championship team.......Im not gonna whine too much.   We could have lost to central florida or central international florida or central high....whoever they were



It's ok.  None of us expect South Carolina fans to have any idea how to handle any success at all.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's ok.  None of us expect South Carolina fans to have any idea how to handle any success at all.



Easy now....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 5, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Easy now....



It's alright.  We've forgotten what success feels like.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's alright.  We've forgotten what success feels like.



It only took 30 years!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 5, 2011)

Weakness of the jackets defense.  Strength of the jackets, depth of ball carriers.  Unknown this season:  QB play and throwing the ball.  I think we are one year away from being a solid team.  You never know and I'm not giving up on the season before it starts.  Come on Sept!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 5, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> It only took 30 years!



Nah we won the SEC in '05.  That definitely counts.

Feels like a life time ago though.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 5, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> marcus will introduce the real USC to Jones...as jones is laying on his back calling for his mama, Marcus will help him up and point him to the direction of the Jawja bench... and lets not talk about the hit Marcus took in the bowl game...haha





Why not? only wanna talk about the good. Ya know ya gotta take the good with the bad. Looks to me like ole Marcus needed some help himself. He is a great football player, but don't act like he is superman or something. I don't care who you are, there is always someone bigger and badder. Now did the chicken get the license number of that Mack truck that just run him over while he was crossing the road??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah we won the SEC in '05.  That definitely counts.
> 
> Feels like a life time ago though.



True you guys were red hot during the second half of that season if I remember correctly.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 5, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Now did the chicken get the license number of that Mack truck that just run him over while he was crossing the road??



  Now that's funny.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 5, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Why not? only wanna talk about the good. Ya know ya gotta take the good with the bad. Looks to me like ole Marcus needed some help himself. He is a great football player, but don't act like he is superman or something. I don't care who you are, there is always someone bigger and badder. Now did the chicken get the license number of that Mack truck that just run him over while he was crossing the road??





Unicoi, I have no dawg in this fight but I find it a little odd that a dawg fan would be talking smack on Latt..  

Just saying


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Unicoi, I have no dawg in this fight but I find it a little odd that a dawg fan would be talking smack on Latt..
> 
> Just saying



What part of what he said was not true?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 5, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> True you guys were red hot during the second half of that season if I remember correctly.



Not really a second half first half kind of thing.  That was '07.  No SECC that year.  Even though I think that was probably the best team Richt has had aside from the '02 bunch.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> What part of what he said was not true?



Yea, my point was that there has been some smack talk about Latt vs Ga this week.  Some of it started by USC..  

But that kid got tired of running on you guys last year.  It has certainly a weakness that I am sure was addressed with UGA this year.  Seemed like teams who ran on you, just ran up and down the field.  Kind of like our pass defense.  You just had no answer for it at all.  Tech game was the same way.  I think the Tech guys just ran out of gas running up and down the field or they would have won.  I was surprised that it went on all game with no answer..

Our pass D was like that too.  I never understood why any team tried to run on us.  It was useless.  We could stop just about any running back.  If teams would have short passed us every down, we could not have stopped it all year.  I dont think we would have stayed undefeated if that were the case.  We did not stop the short pass one single game.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Unicoi, I have no dawg in this fight but I find it a little odd that a dawg fan would be talking smack on Latt..
> 
> Just saying



Oh wise one..... would you please point out where I was talking smack about him. The USC fans are the ones going around saying he is the baddest thing on this planet and there is no way anyone else should be on the field with him. I know the kid is a STUD, I never said he wasn't, but I don't care who you are there is someone bigger and badder out there walking around. You can be the baddest dude on the planet and still get your drawers handed to you. Now where and how is it considered smack when you just point out something?? Please tell me so I will know....... Just saying......

And yes Martin we know our defense sucked last year........... so what was/is your excuse for the sweat bees?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, my point was that there has been some smack talk about Latt vs Ga this week.  Some of it started by USC..
> 
> But that kid got tired of running on you guys last year.  It has certainly a weakness that I am sure was addressed with UGA this year.  Seemed like teams who ran on you, just ran up and down the field.  Kind of like our pass defense.  You just had no answer for it at all.  Tech game was the same way.  I think the Tech guys just ran out of gas running up and down the field or they would have won.  I was surprised that it went on all game with no answer..
> 
> Our pass D was like that too.  I never understood why any team tried to run on us.  It was useless.  We could stop just about any running back.  If teams would have short passed us every down, we could not have stopped it all year.  I dont think we would have stayed undefeated if that were the case.  We did not stop the short pass one single game.



John Jenkins, Kwame Geathers, Jarvis Jones and Alec Ogletree should help.

But like you said, no dog in the fight.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 5, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh wise one..... would you please point out where I was talking smack about him. The USC fans are the ones going around saying he is the baddest thing on this planet and there is no way anyone else should be on the field with him. I know the kid is a STUD, I never said he wasn't, but I don't care who you are there is someone bigger and badder out there walking around. You can be the baddest dude on the planet and still get your drawers handed to you. Now where and how is it considered smack when you just point out something?? Please tell me so I will know....... Just saying......
> 
> And yes Martin we know our defense sucked last year........... so what was/is your excuse for the sweat bees?



That was kind of the point of the question that I posed.  I don't think I've seen any of us "talking smack" about Lattimore.  I re-read what you posted and still can't find it.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 5, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Why not? only wanna talk about the good. Ya know ya gotta take the good with the bad. Looks to me like ole Marcus needed some help himself. He is a great football player, but don't act like he is superman or something. I don't care who you are, there is always someone bigger and badder. Now did the chicken get the license number of that Mack truck that just run him over while he was crossing the road??



Reid is a bad man.  That guy is a baller.  I was wondering when one of you dawgs were going to bring that up.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 5, 2011)

This ain't smack, just a fact...Lattimore has not proven to be durable, great when healthy, but...


----------



## gin house (Jul 5, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> This ain't smack, just a fact...Lattimore has not proven to be durable, great when healthy, but...



  Lattimore was a freshman who ran all over every sec team we played exept auburn, he hasnt had time to prove his durability but he did prove UGa couldnt stop him at all  Funny how somebody posted the only time i saw him get his clock cleaned this year  latti had half a second when he turned his head to see greg reid in full stride, It was a good hit and read by reid but when a man turns to see you at a dead run, youre done.  Marcus has put on around 20 lbs and is ready this year, hes not a God on the feild, he just works hard and it shows when he plays, even better about him hes not a mouth, he just does his job.  ripper,  I just picked up a magazine, its lindys sports southeaster,  its a pretty good read.  He has marcus all sec first team as a sophmore this season, i liked that.   But richardson was second team all sec, thats good too.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 5, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> This ain't smack, just a fact...Lattimore has not proven to be durable, great when healthy, but...



How about Richardson?  Same boat?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 5, 2011)

everyone knows it will be a different game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> Lattimore was a freshman who ran all over every sec team we played exept auburn, he hasnt had time to prove his durability but he did prove UGa couldnt stop him at all  Funny how somebody posted the only time i saw him get his clock cleaned this year  latti had half a second when he turned his head to see greg reid in full stride, It was a good hit and read by reid but when a man turns to see you at a dead run, youre done.  Marcus has put on around 20 lbs and is ready this year, hes not a God on the feild, he just works hard and it shows when he plays, even better about him hes not a mouth, he just does his job.  ripper,  I just picked up a magazine, its lindys sports southeaster,  its a pretty good read.  He has marcus all sec first team as a sophmore this season, i liked that.   But richardson was second team all sec, thats good too.



I read this stuff and I realize what Florida fans think when a mouthy UGA fan starts pontificating.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> How about Richardson?  Same boat?



Both Richardson and Ingram played hurt, Lattimore missed significant playing time when hurt,...and BAMA has plenty of back up...USCe not so much.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> Lattimore was a freshman who ran all over every sec team we played exept auburn, he hasnt had time to prove his durability but he did prove UGa couldnt stop him at all  Funny how somebody posted the only time i saw him get his clock cleaned this year  latti had half a second when he turned his head to see greg reid in full stride, It was a good hit and read by reid but when a man turns to see you at a dead run, youre done.  Marcus has put on around 20 lbs and is ready this year, hes not a God on the feild, he just works hard and it shows when he plays, even better about him hes not a mouth, he just does his job.  ripper,  I just picked up a magazine, its lindys sports southeaster,  its a pretty good read.  He has marcus all sec first team as a sophmore this season, i liked that.   But richardson was second team all sec, thats good too.



Awful sensitive aren't you there Ginny?
Lattimore missed time with injuries last season, Richardson played hurt most of the year, and BAMA has plenty of back up, not sure about your guys.
I hope that Lattimore does well,not a knock, just an observation.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 6, 2011)

I take Richardson over Lattimore anytime. Just me and just sayin. Not trying to ruffle you cocks feathers....


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 6, 2011)

Richardson is a dang beast, running over cars and such.  I said this last year and i will say it again, Marcus needs to learn to play hurt.  If u saw the games he was hurt in you would have seen Spurrier going over and talking with him.  The kid would shake his head and look like like he was about to cry...after that they started blocking the camera/tv crew from filming him on the bench.  I love the kid but he has got to learn to play hurt and to his credit he has bulked up.  If we are going to follow him into battle he must lead by running,walking, crawling, whatever it takes.  Garcia might be a "dufus" as far as decision making goes, but he is one tough hombre.  I have never seen him take a hit and not get up for the next play- one time they hid his helmet from him so he wouldnt go back in.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 6, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Richardson is a dang beast, running over cars and such.  I said this last year and i will say it again, Marcus needs to learn to play hurt.  If u saw the games he was hurt in you would have seen Spurrier going over and talking with him.  The kid would shake his head and look like like he was about to cry...after that they started blocking the camera/tv crew from filming him on the bench.  I love the kid but he has got to learn to play hurt and to his credit he has bulked up.  If we are going to follow him into battle he must lead by running,walking, crawling, whatever it takes.  Garcia might be a "dufus" as far as decision making goes, but he is one tough hombre.  I have never seen him take a hit and not get up for the next play- one time they hid his helmet from him so he wouldnt go back in.



This, in a nut shell is what I was attempting to convey.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Both Richardson and Ingram played hurt, Lattimore missed significant playing time when hurt,...and BAMA has plenty of back up...USCe not so much.



You didnt answer my question.  You said that Lattimore had not proven that he can stay healthy and was only good when healthy.

I like Trent Richardson.  I think he has incredible potential.

But, you just described Trent to a T.  He didnt stay healthy.  He was not that good when he was hurt.   Not effective at all and did not play well in big games.

In my opinion, Trent has more potential than Latt.  He is bigger, he is meaner and plays on a team that will run the ball down your throat.  But so far, Latt has proven himself just as much as Trent has

I expect Trent to blow it out this year.  But up to this point, he has not done that.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You didnt answer my question.  You said that Lattimore had not proven that he can stay healthy and was only good when healthy.
> 
> I like Trent Richardson.  I think he has incredible potential.
> 
> ...



Yes, I did answer your question, maybe not like you would have liked me to answer.
Richardson played and gained yardage while hurt, Lattimore sat on the bench while hurt.
 So, to be more precise, "NO" not in same boat, not even in the same pond.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Yes, I did answer your question, maybe not like you would have liked me to answer.
> Richardson played and gained yardage while hurt, Lattimore sat on the bench while hurt.
> So, to be more precise, "NO" not in same boat, not even in the same pond.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You didnt answer my question.  You said that Lattimore had not proven that he can stay healthy and was only good when healthy.
> 
> I like Trent Richardson.  I think he has incredible potential.
> 
> ...



Spots you and ginhouse are probably the only people that believe that.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Spots you and ginhouse are probably the only people that believe that.



Then it has to be true.....


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Spots you and ginhouse are probably the only people that believe that.



Dude, what is there to believe?

Trent
2010 SPLITS	ATT	YDS	AVG	LNG	TD	REC	YDS	AVG	LNG	TD
Season	        112	700	6.3	65	6	23	266	11.6	85	4


Latt
2010 SPLITS	ATT	YDS	AVG	LNG	TD	REC	YDS	AVG	LNG	TD
Season	        249	11974.8	58	17	29	412	14.2	53	2



I know.  Stats do not matter.  


Lattimore was a TRUE freshman.    Please explain to me how Trent has proven more than Latt?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Dude, what is there to believe?
> 
> Trent
> 2010 SPLITS	ATT	YDS	AVG	LNG	TD	REC	YDS	AVG	LNG	TD
> ...



Well stats matter to an extent.  But they don't tell the whole story either.

A man much smarter than anyone here once said, "There are three kinds of falsehoods.  Lies, dang lies, and statistics."  He was exagerating of course but I think you know what he was driving at.

I'm not saying that Lattimore is not a very good running back.  He is.  I think anybody would be glad to have him.

But he's also shown that he's not all that durable or at least not all that mentally tough.  He gets hurt, he's coming out.  Richardson has shown more of a willingness to play through pain.  That's all I'm saying.  I would rather have Richardson.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well stats matter to an extent.  But they don't tell the whole story either.
> 
> A man much smarter than anyone here once said, "There are three kinds of falsehoods.  Lies, dang lies, and statistics."  He was exagerating of course but I think you know what he was driving at.
> 
> ...



Spots fails to mention that Richardson split running duties with the Heisman trophy winner and 2 other backs,...look at avg. yds per run, long run, turn overs, and not to mention that Richardson has done it two seasons with no discernible drop, we'll see if Latts can repeat his rookie season.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 6, 2011)

I see where Richardson is up for the Maxwell award this year. If he stays healthy, he will be a frontrunner for the Heisman...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Spots fails to mention that Richardson split running duties with the Heisman trophy winner and 2 other backs,...look at avg. yds per run, long run, turn overs, and not to mention that Richardson has done it two seasons with no discernible drop, we'll see if Latts can repeat his rookie season.



Well I was sitting here thinking about that.  A good portion of his career has been spen sharing carries with another very good running back.  That didn't come up when he said that Lattimore has proven just as much.   He has not by virtue of that fact.  Lattimore has had to share carries with no one.

Also, Richardson has done what he has done over a longer period.  He didn't have a good season and then dissappear once SEC defenses were ready for him.  Lattimore may do the same.  But he has had one good season.  I don't know how anybody can have that fact in mind and say that he has proven just as much.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Dude, what is there to believe?
> 
> Trent
> 2010 SPLITS	ATT	YDS	AVG	LNG	TD	REC	YDS	AVG	LNG	TD
> ...



I see you conveniently fail to mention when you post those stats that Richardson has had to split carries with a man who has a Heisman on his mantle. 


But back to original topic:

UGA's strengths: ST, DL, LB, QB

Weaknesses: OL depth, secondary (hopefully improved by having another year in the system and two true nose guards... all 700 pounds)


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 6, 2011)

What year is Richardson?  Let's look at his true freshman stats.  For the 2009 season, he had 145 carries for 751 yards and 8 touchdowns along with 16 catches for 126 yards.

Pretty impressive but around half of Latti's production.  But Latti was a one man show and Richardson was not.  But richardson had a NC team around him his freshman year and Latti did not.  They are both great backs.


Marcus got 3 teeth knocked out in a HS game and came back in... so he has played hurt.  During the bowl game with FSU his flesh was torn from the jawbone due to the tacklers helmet hitting him under the facemask.  He left at halftime to have plastic surgery to have his jaw sewn back together...yep, he is a woosey.

Spurrier took him out gimpy in the KY game because we were up 3 scores.  If you watched the game, Latti took off the ice in the 4th quarter and put his shoe on...Spurrier didn't want to put him back in and said so after the game.

He has added 20 lbs of muscle this summer and is .1 second quicker on his 40 time...gonna love watching him play.  No player is superman but I hear clark kent has a garnet and black cape in the closet.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> What year is Richardson?  Let's look at his true freshman stats.  For the 2009 season, he had 145 carries for 751 yards and 8 touchdowns along with 16 catches for 126 yards.
> 
> Pretty impressive but around half of Latti's production.  But Latti was a one man show and Richardson was not.  But richardson had a NC team around him his freshman year and Latti did not.  They are both great backs.
> 
> ...



Mark Ingram.

I want to see you break this news to ginhouse.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Mark Ingram.
> 
> I want to see you break this news to ginhouse.





Only after you break your Richt views to Sugar Hill Dawg...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Only after you break your Richt views to Sugar Hill Dawg...



He knows where I stand.

We should get those two together.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe in december of 2012...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I was sitting here thinking about that.  A good portion of his career has been spen sharing carries with another very good running back.  That didn't come up when he said that Lattimore has proven just as much.   He has not by virtue of that fact.  Lattimore has had to share carries with no one.
> 
> Also, Richardson has done what he has done over a longer period.  He didn't have a good season and then dissappear once SEC defenses were ready for him.  Lattimore may do the same.  But he has had one good season.  I don't know how anybody can have that fact in mind and say that he has proven just as much.





You guys are talking in circles.  I said that he has proven just as much.  And that is what I have said the entire time.
Stats to prove it.  

Sure Trent has shared carries.  He has and that has nothing to do with the fact that he has not done MORE than Latt.  I am in no way saying that one has done more.  They have not.  Though Latt did more his first year than Trent did by the stats.  He also carried his team alone from the backfield as a freshman.  And he has done it on a team that does not have the offensive line that Bama has.   

Both have had injuries and both have played hurt.

Point being, he has done as much as you cant dispute that.  For some reason, you are still trying to make excuses for Trent.   He has not exploded YET.  He may or he may not.  We dont know that he can stay healthy either.


They will both be great.  Which one will be better?  yet to be seen.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 6, 2011)

I looked up Trents stats for 2009 & 2010 and compared that to the rushing attempts of lattimore for 2010. Whether this is relevant or not, when you add the 2 years up for  TR his attemps would be more in line with what Latt had in a single season.  TR rushing yards were about 1450 on 257 attempts combined 2009 and 2010. Last year when Ingram was out for the Penn State game he carried the load with 22 attempts and had 144 yards rushing. I think he has proven himself.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 6, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I looked up Trents stats for 2009 & 2010 and compared that to the rushing attempts of lattimore for 2010. Whether this is relevant or not, when you add the 2 years up for  TR his attemps would be more in line with what Latt had in a single season.  TR rushing yards were about 1450 on 257 attempts combined 2009 and 2010. Last year when Ingram was out for the Penn State game he carried the load with 22 attempts and had 144 yards rushing. I think he has proven himself.





So are you saying he has proven more or less than Latt ?


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> He has not exploded YET.  He may or he may not.  We dont know that he can stay healthy either.
> 
> 
> They will both be great.  Which one will be better?  yet to be seen.



you might want to ask Texas, Arkansas and Penn St. about his "explosiveness"...


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

They are both good backs. Let's see how Lattimore does as a sophomore this year and how Richardson does as "the" featured back sans Mark Ingram. 

But don't forget Kniles Davis at Arkansas outperformed them both. He was the leading rushing RB last year in the SEC.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> you might want to ask Texas, Arkansas and Penn St. about his "explosiveness"...



I dont need to ask them.  I watched him play in the biggest game in Alabama last year.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I dont need to ask them.  I watched him play in the biggest game in Alabama last year.



op2:


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You guys are talking in circles.  I said that he has proven just as much.  And that is what I have said the entire time.
> Stats to prove it.
> 
> Sure Trent has shared carries.  He has and that has nothing to do with the fact that he has not done MORE than Latt.  I am in no way saying that one has done more.  They have not.  Though Latt did more his first year than Trent did by the stats.  He also carried his team alone from the backfield as a freshman.  And he has done it on a team that does not have the offensive line that Bama has.
> ...



No.  I am not making excuses for anyone.  There is no need for me to do that.  I am simply stating my opinion from what I know to be true.  No Lattimore has not proven just as much in my opinion.  Stats might tell the whole story in a vacum but the game is not palyed in a vacum.  

Yes I can dispute it.  He split carries with a great back.  So we are comparing apples and oranges in my opinion.  But it is my opinion.  

Not sure why you are getting so irritated.  Maybe you aren't but it seems like it.  We are just two guys having a conversation about two running backs, niether of which plays for either one of our teams I might add.  So I can't see why this matters enough to get steamed about.

You keep using words like "proof" and phrases like "you can not dispute it."

We are giving our opinions about it.  There is nothing to "prove".  And when two guys are stating their opinions, it absolutely can be disputed by virtue of the fact that they are opinions.

This is not a problem for me.  I think Richardson is better.  I think you are wrong that one has "proven" as much as the other but it really doesn't matter.

I'm starting to think that you just can not tolerate another person not agreeing with you.  No need for that.

Good talk.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> So are you saying he has proven more or less than Latt ?



All I am saying is that they are pretty comparable in stats with a slight edge to Richardson on total yards and Avg per carry. Both have proven that they can play....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> you might want to ask Texas, Arkansas and Penn St. about his "explosiveness"...



Richardson has always looked pretty explosive to me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> They are both good backs. Let's see how Lattimore does as a sophomore this year and how Richardson does as "the" featured back sans Mark Ingram.
> 
> But don't forget Kniles Davis at Arkansas outperformed them both. He was the leading rushing RB last year in the SEC.



Now you've really muddied the water.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 6, 2011)

fairhope said:


> All I am saying is that they are pretty comparable in stats with a slight edge to Richardson on total yards and Avg per carry. Both have proven that they can play....



You just said exactly what I said.   

I just think some of your friends need to be reassured that Trent is "better".    I was not talking about who is better. 

My statements from the very beginning were that these guys had very similar stats and performances.   And that if you say Latt has not proven he can carry the load and keep healthy, you have to say the same about Trent up to this point.     Nothing more..  They have had very similar performances. 

SGD - Dude I am not upset at all.  You are misreading me.  I have a National Championship flag in my office to look at and we have a running back that is better than both of them..   

My point from the beginning to the Bamarippler is, if you are going to state things about other teams, you should accept that those same things if they are apparent in your own back yard.   Though he will never, EVER, accept that.  He knows it and so do I.     

So far

Latt = Trent

My opinion.  I based it on what I saw and the stats.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You just said exactly what I said.
> 
> I just think some of your friends need to be reassured that Trent is "better".    I was not talking about who is better.
> 
> ...



I will still stand by my post from earlier that I would take Trent over Latt any day. Nothing against Latt, just think Trent is a better all around player. Sitting behind Ingram for 2 years and never once had anything negative to say but in fact he was the ultimate team player...


----------



## riprap (Jul 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> No.  I am not making excuses for anyone.  There is no need for me to do that.  I am simply stating my opinion from what I know to be true.  No Lattimore has not proven just as much in my opinion.  Stats might tell the whole story in a vacum but the game is not palyed in a vacum.
> 
> Yes I can dispute it.  He split carries with a great back.  So we are comparing apples and oranges in my opinion.  But it is my opinion.
> 
> ...



Has anyone ever changed somebody's opinion about something on or off the forum? I just can't believe how some people take themselves so serious on here.

Let's go eat.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 6, 2011)

riprap said:


> Has anyone ever changed somebody's opinion about something on or off the forum? I just can't believe how some people take themselves so serious on here.
> 
> Let's go eat.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I just did....


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 6, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I will still stand by my post from earlier that I would take Trent over Latt any day. Nothing against Latt, just think Trent is a better all around player. Sitting behind Ingram for 2 years and never once had anything negative to say but in fact he was the ultimate team player...



Trent has more to work with too.  I think in the end, he will certainly have a better college career.  He is a absolute freak and I personally would hate to get in his way.  He is on a team that is perfect for his skill set as well.  You guys will run him down people throat and he will probably do very well.  I have never doubted that.  And If I had my choice, I would take him over Latt too.   

I remember the first game Saban put him in and he ran the ball 7 or 8 times.  He as scary looking.   Fast and running like a bowling ball.  Very nerve racking for a Lower Alabama fan.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 6, 2011)

riprap said:


> Has anyone ever changed somebody's opinion about something on or off the forum? I just can't believe how some people take themselves so serious on here.
> 
> Let's go eat.



Dude, College football is serious stuff.  


Whats for dinner?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You just said exactly what I said.
> 
> I just think some of your friends need to be reassured that Trent is "better".    I was not talking about who is better.
> 
> ...



I don't think I said what you just said, but doesn't matter.

Good enough.  You think they are the same, some of us don't, and it really makes no difference.

But since you went ahead and pretty much said so, I suspected that your adament support of Lattimore was based on Richardson being a Tider.  But I thought if I said so I might be drawn and quartred.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Spots fails to mention that Richardson split running duties with the Heisman trophy winner and 2 other backs,...look at avg. yds per run, long run, turn overs, and not to mention that Richardson has done it two seasons with no discernible drop, we'll see if Latts can repeat his rookie season.



Doesn't sharing carries with another great back and playing on a better team help  Richardson ? You guys are acting like Lattimore can't handle the load yet he rushed the ball almost as many times in his first year as Richardson did in 2 years.  Lattimore has proven that he can carry a team on his back by his self and Richardson has not done that . If you took both of those players off their teams last year then USCe would struggle alot more then Bama. Lattimore lead the SEC RB's in rushing attempts last year as a freshmen. They both are great RB's and both did a great job in their situation  .


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2011)

riprap said:


> Has anyone ever changed somebody's opinion about something on or off the forum? I just can't believe how some people take themselves so serious on here.
> 
> Let's go eat.



Amen brother.  I'm gonna pass around the collection plate.

Nobody has ever changed anyone else's mind in the time that I have been here but people sure keep trying.

I just had supper so...

If Doc didn't have such an awsome avatar, I would ask him to bring back the old one about trying to prove people wrong on the internet.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Doesn't sharing carries with another great back and playing on a better team help  Richardson ? You guys are acting like Lattimore can't handle the load yet he rushed the ball almost as many times in his first year as Richardson did in 2 years.  Lattimore has proven that he can carry a team on his back by his self and Richardson has not done that . If you took both of those players off their teams last year then USCe would struggle alot more then Bama. Lattimore lead the SEC RB's in rushing attempts last year as a freshmen. They both are great RB's and both did a great job in their situation  .



Oh jeez.  Just when the dust had started to settle.  

Nobody cares what you think about this.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't think I said what you just said, but doesn't matter.
> 
> Good enough.  You think they are the same, some of us don't, and it really makes no difference.
> 
> But since you went ahead and pretty much said so, I suspected that your adament support of Lattimore was based on Richardson being a Tider.  But I thought if I said so I might be drawn and quartred.



cutting to the chase...


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 6, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Doesn't sharing carries with another great back and playing on a better team help  Richardson ? You guys are acting like Lattimore can't handle the load yet he rushed the ball almost as many times in his first year as Richardson did in 2 years.  Lattimore has proven that he can carry a team on his back by his self and Richardson has not done that . If you took both of those players off their teams last year then USCe would struggle alot more then Bama. Lattimore lead the SEC RB's in rushing attempts last year as a freshmen. They both are great RB's and both did a great job in their situation  .



if you'll go back and read my original post you'll see no comparison by me of the two backs, I simply stated a fact, Lattimore sat on the bench quiet a few times when he was hurt, I question his durability, he may prove me wrong this season...the comparisons were put forth by Spots, you can be the judge as to why...
p.s. I forgot to answer your question,...statistically, no


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 6, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Doesn't sharing carries with another great back and playing on a better team help  Richardson ? You guys are acting like Lattimore can't handle the load yet he rushed the ball almost as many times in his first year as Richardson did in 2 years.  Lattimore has proven that he can carry a team on his back by his self and Richardson has not done that . If you took both of those players off their teams last year then USCe would struggle alot more then Bama. Lattimore lead the SEC RB's in rushing attempts last year as a freshmen. They both are great RB's and both did a great job in their situation  .




Get ready for a SGD/ACGUY hate fest in 3.2.1.  




RipperIII said:


> cutting to the chase...



Its your basic reasoning for everything that i say.  Everything is because I hate bama.  Which is 100% incorrect.  

I have stated numerous times that I think Trent will be a beast..  Numerous times. 

Its just seems easier to swallow if you can say its cause I am a bama hater.. But thats cool if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> They are both good backs. Let's see how Lattimore does as a sophomore this year and how Richardson does as "the" featured back sans Mark Ingram.
> 
> But don't forget Kniles Davis at Arkansas outperformed them both. He was the leading rushing RB last year in the SEC.





South GA Dawg said:


> Now you've really muddied the water.



I haven't even mentioned that Stevan Ridley rushed for 50 yards less than Lattimore and 447 more than Richardson for the year.


----------



## gin house (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You didnt answer my question.  You said that Lattimore had not proven that he can stay healthy and was only good when healthy.
> 
> I like Trent Richardson.  I think he has incredible potential.
> 
> ...



  lattimore= 6-0 231    richardson=5-11 224      But i agree, richardson is a great rb.  Latti was a one man show, he didnt have the heisman rb to relieve him, kind of gives it away to the defense as to who is running the ball.  Both are great.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Get ready for a SGD/ACGUY hate fest in 3.2.1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He may hate me but I just think he's ridiculous.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> He may hate me but I just think he's ridiculous.



I used that word especially for you bro..


----------



## gin house (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a few facts here but everyone has their own opinion.   

  Latti=   1230 rush yds.  412 rec yds= 1642 total yds  17 rush td, 2 rec td= 19 td    He averaged 92 yard a game.

  richardson= 719 rush yds, 0 rec yds.  6 rush td.   He averaged 63 yds a game.     A little food for thought.......  Mark Ingram=903 rush yds, 0 rec yds. 13 rush td.  He averaged 79 yards a game.   NOW add both of richardsons and ingrams stats together..... rush=1622 yds    19 td.       Latti= total yds=1642 yds   19 td.       From what i can tell latti had exactly the same amount of tds as ingram/richardson combined and 20 more total yds than the duo.  But i know how facts are looked at around here. lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I used that word especially for you bro..



Some people aren't worthy of such powerful feelings.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Get ready for a SGD/ACGUY hate fest in 3.2.1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then TELL US ALL why you decided to bring Richardson into the discussion?
Maybe it is because you LIVE to try and  me,...but you just can't do it, you don't have the tools.
Me stating that Lattimore might not be durable in NO way is a comparison to anyone else...just him, now I know logic is a stretch for some of you Aubbies, but fact is fact,_ you_ chose the comparison no one else...blind hatred and envy always shines through


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Maybe it is because you LIVE to try and  me,...but you just can't do it, you don't have the tools.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> Just a few facts here but everyone has their own opinion.
> 
> Latti=   1230 rush yds.  412 rec yds= 1642 total yds  17 rush td, 2 rec td= 19 td    He averaged 92 yard a game.
> 
> richardson= 719 rush yds, 0 rec yds.  6 rush td.   He averaged 63 yds a game.     A little food for thought.......  Mark Ingram=903 rush yds, 0 rec yds. 13 rush td.  He averaged 79 yards a game.   NOW add both of richardsons and ingrams stats together..... rush=1622 yds    19 td.       Latti= total yds=1642 yds   19 td.       From what i can tell latti had exactly the same amount of tds as ingram/richardson combined and 20 more total yds than the duo.  But i know how facts are looked at around here. lol




op2:  Nice stats..those look a little suspect on the receiving side or did you conveniently not see those?

http://espn.go.com/college-football/team/stats/_/id/333/alabama-crimson-tide


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> Just a few facts here but everyone has their own opinion.
> 
> Latti=   1230 rush yds.  412 rec yds= 1642 total yds  17 rush td, 2 rec td= 19 td    He averaged 92 yard a game.
> 
> richardson= 719 rush yds, 0 rec yds.  6 rush td.   He averaged 63 yds a game.     A little food for thought.......  Mark Ingram=903 rush yds, 0 rec yds. 13 rush td.  He averaged 79 yards a game.   NOW add both of richardsons and ingrams stats together..... rush=1622 yds    19 td.       Latti= total yds=1642 yds   19 td.       From what i can tell latti had exactly the same amount of tds as ingram/richardson combined and 20 more total yds than the duo.  But i know how facts are looked at around here. lol





Are you your own statistician?


BAMA had 6 rushers with over 10 carries, 5 of which avg. over 4 yds per carry...
Ingram 5.5 yds 
Richardson 6.3 yds
Lacey 7.3 yds
Goode 4.1 yds
Fowler 7.9 yds

as to rec yds...
Richardson 23 receptions, 11.6 yds per,  85 yd long, 4 TD's
Ingram 21 receptions, 13.4 yds per, 78 long, 1 TD

Like I said before, not comparing Latts with Richardson, simply questioning Latts durability, which by the way one of your own more knowledgeable fans concurred with.
This season will tell.


----------



## riprap (Jul 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Dude, College football is serious stuff.
> 
> 
> Whats for dinner?



I was waiting on the next big GON sports forum get together.


----------



## gin house (Jul 7, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> op2:  Nice stats..those look a little suspect on the receiving side or did you conveniently not see those?
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/team/stats/_/id/333/alabama-crimson-tide



  NO, I posted the stats strait out of lindeys southeastern.  Even with the rec yards the combo of richardson/ingram their stats together arent much better than lattimores.  Youd think the heisman winner and superman would have much better stats than a freshman stepping out of highschool onto a college feild.   Na, All three are great backs but as far as endurance, thats a joke.  Lattimores average per carry isnt impressive because everybody knows hes gonna carry the ball almost every running play, he didnt share too many carries last year.  He almost matched the stats of ingram/richardson combined.......HE is a freshman too......He earned his keep last season.  It was a pretty rough schedule to be the starting back, I say he proved he could take a beating and keep on.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 7, 2011)

Gin, not to beat a dead horse,...but that should tell you all you need to know about Lindy's...


----------



## ACguy (Jul 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> He may hate me but I just think he's ridiculous.



I don't hate you. Your better then the comedy channel. You have one cocky attitude for a guy that seems to almost always be wrong . I still wish you could explain how someone is a hater but always over values the team they supposedly hate.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 7, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I don't hate you. Your better then the comedy channel. You have one cocky attitude for a guy that seems to almost always be wrong . I still wish you could explain how someone is a hater but always over values the team they supposedly hate.



They make you wear a helmet all the time don't they?

Being trash talked by you  about how smart you think you are is like having a guy with no arms tell me that he's going to smoke me in arm wrestling.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> NO, I posted the stats strait out of lindeys southeastern.  Even with the rec yards the combo of richardson/ingram their stats together arent much better than lattimores.  Youd think the heisman winner and superman would have much better stats than a freshman stepping out of highschool onto a college feild.   Na, All three are great backs but as far as endurance, thats a joke.  Lattimores average per carry isnt impressive because everybody knows hes gonna carry the ball almost every running play, he didnt share too many carries last year.  He almost matched the stats of ingram/richardson combined.......HE is a freshman too......He earned his keep last season.  It was a pretty rough schedule to be the starting back, I say he proved he could take a beating and keep on.



Well I guess we need to come up with an accredited woody's forum sports stat source that we can all believe in.   Listen I'm actually very impressed with lattimore and I think that he has proven MORE then that other back because he carried the team by himself.  All I'm saying is don't fuel the fire with bad stats.


----------



## gin house (Jul 8, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well I guess we need to come up with an accredited woody's forum sports stat source that we can all believe in.   Listen I'm actually very impressed with lattimore and I think that he has proven MORE then that other back because he carried the team by himself.  All I'm saying is don't fuel the fire with bad stats.



  If you find his stats compared to richardson and ingram combined then i dont know what to tell ya.  He has pretty much almost as much total yards as both combined, more rush yards than either, the heisman back included,  and lattimore shared some carriers with miles and maddox last year too.    I break it down like this...... ingram(heisman winner)  running behind a highly rated Alabama O line comes up with around 800 rush yds, he had more than richardson.  Lattimore, a freshman out of highschool behind an average at best o line runs up over 1200 rush yards and more Td than either of bamas.  He was beat up a little but proved he could take it, he shared some carries but look at bama and a poster on here posted how about six other backs had carries last season, marcus was doing most all the running.  Hes as proven as any back bama has and did that as a freshman.  Funny how people can judge his endourance when he carried the running game all year for USC and other backs get rested and share carries.  If he were at bama or Uga he would be the next coming of hershall walker or the next emitt smith(i know he was a gator)  but you get the picture.  We cant get any respect, Look at Alshon, he will write SEC records this season but hes ok at best to hear other sec fans talk.   I really dont care, two months and its gametime, well see who gets what done.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 8, 2011)

Lattimore may be a good back but he ain't all that. 

Stevan Ridley was a nobody 3 star recruit when he committed to LSU. Last season he got just as many carries, 50 less yards, and 2 less touchdowns than Lattimore. The only difference is that Ridley never got laid out in a game and had to go crying home to mamma. 

Carries   Yards   Average   Long   TDs
249-----1197-----4.8-----58--17 - Lattimore
249-----1147-----4.6-----65--15 - Ridley

My point Gin House is that whether it's Lattimore, Ingram, Richardson, or Ridley... they will all get the job done in-addition to running you slap over.


----------



## gin house (Jul 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Lattimore may be a good back but he ain't all that.
> 
> Stevan Ridley was a nobody 3 star recruit when he committed to LSU. Last season he got just as many carries, 50 less yards, and 2 less touchdowns than Lattimore. The only difference is that Ridley never got laid out in a game and had to go crying home to mamma.
> 
> ...


----------



## gin house (Jul 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Lattimore may be a good back but he ain't all that.
> 
> Stevan Ridley was a nobody 3 star recruit when he committed to LSU. Last season he got just as many carries, 50 less yards, and 2 less touchdowns than Lattimore. The only difference is that Ridley never got laid out in a game and had to go crying home to mamma.
> 
> ...



  You do realize that the snap before Lattimores first game against UGA was on a high school team and ridley is gone from LSU, he must have been a junior or senior.  Latti is getting better but ridley is/was a good one too, I like Niles Davis out of Arkansas about as good as any of them but hes not a yardbird


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2011)

There are no weaknesses. I think Penn State will win the National Championship!!


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 8, 2011)

http://espn.go.com/blog/ncfnation/post/_/id/43722/secs-top-home-run-hitters

...where is Latts?


----------



## gin house (Jul 8, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/ncfnation/post/_/id/43722/secs-top-home-run-hitters
> 
> ...where is Latts?



  Who said lattimore was a homerun back??  I havent heard anyone.   But since you bring it up how did richardson make that list?  His stats sure dont back up the hype on him.  Lattimore has like three times his touchdown number...........chris low must have been smoking crack.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 8, 2011)

gin house said:


> Who said lattimore was a homerun back??  I havent heard anyone.   But since you bring it up how did richardson make that list?  His stats sure dont back up the hype on him.  Lattimore has like three times his touchdown number...........chris low must have been smoking crack.



Did you see the Texas NC game?
The Arkansas game Richardson's freshman year?
Penn State last year?
Richardson is a big powerful bruising back, but he has sprinter speed.
He played hurt most of last season, and our O-line was not up to par, in fact I believe that we only fielded a healthy line in 3 games, Barrett Jones was our only returning starter last year so the line was good but not experienced...and Jones did not play in the Auburn game and it showed.

But in truth I just posted this to  you a little bit


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 9, 2011)

Lattimore is a 5 or 6 yard bruiser who is gonna move the pile which makes this year so exciting since he has bulked up.  If we can find a breakaway back, Carlson or Ellington, its gonna be exciting to see all the weapons Garcia will have.  Lattimore up the middle, Ellington on the wheel route, and then AJ down the sideline for da score.


----------



## gin house (Jul 9, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Did you see the Texas NC game?
> The Arkansas game Richardson's freshman year?
> Penn State last year?
> Richardson is a big powerful bruising back, but he has sprinter speed.
> ...



  You know what all four of the teams you listed above that richardson had a good game against have in common dont you?    They all had horrible seasons and a few probably were .500 or less     The arkansas team you spoke of wasnt near as good as last years arky team.   I just cant argue stats, pick up a truck, run over a motorgrader, faster than a speeding bullet............all this doesnt matter if the track record doesnt reflect on the feild.    Richardson is a good back and has breakaway speed, i agree he is talented but the USC defense probably wont agree, what did he have?  like 20 yards that game   You be a richardson homer and i'll be a latti homer.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> i try and keep up with all the teams in the SEC but sometimes the magazines dont tell the whole story so lets hear the strength and weakness of your team.  Will u go bowling and will u beat your arch rival?



LSU will be loaded this year. The O-line returns 4 out of 5 starters, we have a good TE in DeAngelo Peterson, and excellent receivers in Russell Shepard and Rueben Randle. RB is loaded with young talent with Spencer Ware leading the pack (He had a great bowl game against Texas A&M). Obviously our weakness on offense is at QB. Jordan Jefferson is rumored to be much better under new OC Kragthorpe's coaching and Mettenberger will push to move up as soon as fall drills start. But the proof is in the pudding on Jefferson and I am not convinced until I see him play against Oregon.

Defensively, we have some good DE's in place, and I look forward to good DT play from true freshman Anthony "Freak" Johnson. The secondary will be exceptional even with Patrick Peterson gone. CB's Moe Claiborne and Tharold Simon are exceptional with Tyrann Mathieu roving in the Nickel. Safety is good as well with the weak-spot being in the linebackers. I expect the defense to be nasty this year and the best in the conference.

Special Teams is unknown with the punter, kicker, and returners all being new this year. 

Two big games this year:

Oregon in Dallas to start the season - for bragging rights 

Bama in Tuscaloosa on Nov 5th - for the SEC Championship


----------

